# Hueys in Vietnam



## The Basket (Feb 6, 2021)

Did Hueys in Vietnam come with a 'Fortunate Son' switch? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 6, 2021)

Come on, get real .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2021)

The first combat air assault I flew, I was humming Ride of the Valkyries the entire time.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 6, 2021)

That doesn't look like a Huey overhead board that I recall. 
Notice the no smoking sign too.
Looks like some one got a little creative with the silkscreen stencils.
I was more of a Ride of the Valkyries type too, but we called it kill the rabbit. the Looney tunes version.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> That doesn't look like a Huey overhead board that I recall.
> Notice the no smoking sign too.
> Looks like some one got a little creative with the silkscreen stencils.
> I was more of a Ride of the Valkyries type too, but we called it kill the rabbit. the Looney tunes version.



You are supposed to laugh. It’s a joke...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2021)

I LOL'd a little

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Feb 6, 2021)

First Fortunate Son switches installed in Hueys on 16 August 1979?


----------



## The Basket (Feb 7, 2021)

I am serious and don't call me Shirley.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 7, 2021)

Lets be realistic here.
The Huey was possibly the loudest helicopter ever made by man.
We could fly close by in a OH-6 Loach, all the doors off, helmet on, and still hear the Huey over all the wind noise and other noise my own ride was making.
It's so noisy in a Huey the only practical way to communicate inside it by the helmet com., and even when we were talking to anyone flying in a Huey , that noise the Huey made let you know immediately you were talking to someone flying in a Huey. 
So do you really think they would add extra chatter to the only way they had to communicate ?

Only in the movies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> Lets be realistic here.
> The Huey was possibly the loudest helicopter ever made by man.
> We could fly close by in a OH-6 Loach, all the doors off, helmet on, and still hear the Huey over all the wind noise and other noise my own ride was making.
> It's so noisy in a Huey the only practical way to communicate inside it by the helmet com., and even when we were talking to anyone flying in a Huey , that noise the Huey made let you know immediately you were talking to someone flying in a Huey.
> ...



You are taking this too seriously. He is pulling your leg. It’s all a joke.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 7, 2021)

OK, but the Basket keeps insisting he's serious .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> OK, but the Basket keeps insisting he's serious .



I think he is pulling your leg. He knows that they don’t fly around blasting Fortunate Son. And my memes above were obviously photoshopped jokes. And remember, I was an Army helicopter guy too. I’m aware of how loud they are...


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 7, 2021)

I knew you were joking, but wasn't sure about the basket.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

Its a quote from Leslie Nielsen in the very funny movie Airplane!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

